# How much exersize?



## Kristina (Sep 5, 2012)

We have an awesome new puppy named Copper, who is about 10 weeks old. My question is, can I run with him at all? Even for one mile? I know its dangerous to run them too long too soon. Also, if no run, how long can our walks be? Thanks for any advise!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Kristina,

You shouldn't run with your Vizsla until he is 18 months when he has about finished growing - running them too early(even for a mile) can cause joint problems like hip dysplasia.

At 10 weeks short walks of about 10 - 20 minutes should be enough.

How about some pictures of Copper - very appropriate name


----------



## Kristina (Sep 5, 2012)

not sure how to put up a pic..hope this works!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Your pup can run as much as he wants... off-leash. 18 months is when you can start running with them on leash.  We discovered that doing off-leash hikes with Riley is so much more fun than neighborhood walks. Search online for regional parks near you and you will have a blast exploring with your pup (after all of his shots are completed).


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Here are a few articles that you might find useful.

http://www.runnersworld.com/topic/0,7122,s6-238-527-0-0,00.html


----------



## saraandginger (Sep 7, 2012)

I have started a great system with Ginger (9 1/2 weeks) and she loves it. We have a small park with a circular path big enough for me to run and small enough that she can play off-leash and still be seen. I let her go off leash and start running. The moment she races up to me, I give her a treat, rewarding her for staying close. This allows her to keep pace with me for a while until she is tired, and also to pause whenever she wants. We have a bench that I sit on often so she knows where to sit and rest if she wants to just watch. If you know of any park or grassy area where you can do this, I'd say go for it!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest to run with your pup at all. If she chooses to run that's fine but making her run is a nono. All you need to do is wait until she's fully grown at about 18 months old then it's safe to do. Before that I think you might risk hip and joint issues later in her life. 

For me it's not worth it. 

Elza had 30 minutes walk twice a day at that age and we slowly increased it as she got older. I think since she's 6 months old she gets an hour at the morning and an hour at the afternoon off leash.


----------

